# Lots o' little spiders



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

This is probably an easy question, but I'm drawing a real blank. I've got a room with a partial giant spider in my haunt that's outdoors. It'll be in a wood arbor which is painted white. I've got a bag of many of those small black plastic spiders that I want to use in this scene.

I really don't want to be gluing dozens of little spiders on my wood arbor and I don't wanna be gluing all these little guys up on the week of Halloween. It makes sense to glue them in strands to 'something', but I'm not sure what to use as a base. But, if I can glue many of these to something sometime this month, then the week of Halloween, I can just tack that something up inside the ceiling of the arbor or along the posts and have oodles of these critters hanging around. But what should I glue them to?

- long, thin strands of cheesecloth
- thick fishing line or a moderately thick, opaque nylon cord
- white cotton clothes line
- dental floss

My guess is that the second one would be the best, but maybe some of you folks have done this kind of thing previously.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I would go with the fishing line, just because it is less visible and easier to come by. Sounds like a lot of work, but also sounds like it will look really good. How about posting a pic when its done?


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

This is what Hauntiholik did with rubber cockroaches to great effect. The same could be done with the spiders and then drape the netting over your arbor. The neeting would be almost invisible at night I would think.



Hauntiholik said:


> I took a few hundred rubber cockroaches and attached them to bird netting for an easily removable roach wall. I hot glued them at first but they kept falling off so I grabbed my trusty red swingline stapler.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I want to do something like VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead did. These just creep me out!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Ohhhh, those are fantastic. Cant' wait to make some for myself!


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

Gahhh, those big drooping spidery globs are freaking me out! That's a very cool effect ... that's what I should shoot for. thanks for sharing the picture.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

joker said:


> I want to do something like VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead did. These just creep me out!


I'm doing that this year--but some of them will have motion detectors so they wiggle and make noise when people walk by.

Hopefully some guests will widdle on themselves.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

How are those made?


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I still have to figure that out 

I have a little "zombie in a bag" that I got from Michael's last year that wiggles and screams. I figure I can wrap him in a bit of fiberfill and drop it in a leg from some white pantyhouse--then cover that in spider webs. As long as I keep the motion detector uncovered it should work (it's still on the "things to do" list)

I'm keeping an eye out in the thrift stores for dancing Elmos or maybe even a dancing Santa Clause--all I need are the guts.


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, I bet white pantyhose with something round & heavy inside would work, like maybe an old baseball. Then douse the outside with spray adhesive, add some 'webbing in a bag', & repeat as necessary. I like it!


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

waldiddy said:


> Yeah, I bet white pantyhose with something round & heavy inside would work, like maybe an old baseball. Then douse the outside with spray adhesive, add some 'webbing in a bag', & repeat as necessary. I like it!


I've just wadded up newspaper into a ball, covered it with fiberfill (quilt batting) and shoved it in the leg from white pantyhose. Web and spider the outside and you're set.


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

Are those spider pics yours? Or do you have pics from what you just described?


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

Well, I did 4 of these today. Real simple prop. Instead of using the cobwebs in a bag, I just used fiberfill for the outside webbing as well. It was a little easier to work with. I didn't have as many spiders on mine, but it still looks really neat.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey waldiddy, 

Could you post a pic of yours? I am curious how it turned out. I love a cobweb filled room, and these would be a great effect to add.


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

DSC01734 on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2545/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@cba12843a3

These look better outside and should be more convincing in the dark. I really like using the fiberfill. You can get a huge bag for $2.70 at Wal-Mart. For this spider room I'm doing, I'd love to have fiberfill glued to several sheets of plastic hanging from the ceiling. How do you think that would turn out?


----------

